# Ammo for Rem 700 30-06



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

For the most part, I will be hunting deer and hogs in Texas, but will be going to Wyoming next year for deer season. What is a good ammo choice, type, grain, and brand for this gun?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey, the guy with the new CDL right? Wow, quite a question. You might have tapped into more info than you want/need. I don't reload so you won't get the quality high level scientist like feedback from me. Best I could say is consider your animal type (medium game thin skinned/ medium heavy thick hide etc) consider anticipated range, that sort of thing. I can cover some basics learned through experience, or at least try. I've got a couple of 22" 30-06 bolt action, one likes cheapo fed classics, one likes cheapo rem corelokts (sp?) they probably like all kinds of other stuff I haven't tried yet, those are just what I settled into on each. The one that liked fed classic likes 165 grain, or at least I liked 165 for white tail in the northern MN forest areas, I lucked out & the gun liked em too. Well I don't like em no more, not in that plain cheap jacketed soft point anyways. I had a fed classic open up nice & totally eject it's lead core on a nice buck a while back, found the copper jacket opened up real nice like a flower with absolutely no core, dang thing was pretty much a sabot for the little lead slug inside the jacket. The core was laying on top of the snow where I hit the deer, just laying there like someone carefully set it there for me to find. (don't worry I got the deer anyways) I'm totally sold on the bonded core thing ever since that find. So, I'd say look for bonded core, bullet weight that delivers the best energy within your anticipated range, and a bullet design that does what you think you need it to do. I want my bullet to open up pretty fast but retain it's mass. I want that thing to deliver the energy inside the animal. It's a huge topic, a true science that others can speak of better than myself. 
Up here in the woods with my 30-06 I like 165 grain bonded core jacketed soft point. It's got adequate range & then some for my needs, and it's heavy enough for what I'm shooting at. 
Choose an ideal bullet weight & design type based on your intended use/conditions. pick a brand that offers what you need & try it, if it don't group for you, try a different flavor (brand) that offers the same characteristics.


----------

